# Scratches on a New Beretta 92FS



## Just1N (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello All,

I just got my first handgun, the 92FS. 
Getting ready to clean it before I shot it for the first time, I noticed some scratch marks. Is this something normal on a new gun?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

No it is not. Take it back to the store or just touch it up with instant blue if you wish. I have bought a LOT of firearms over the years and that would not be acceptable to me at all.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Definitely find the cause.

Check the frame: Is there a burr?

How was it carried - did holster/case cause scratch?

There may have been debre/metal that has already fallen out. You should make sure nothing else is chipped or broken.


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

It is common for stainless to scratch, all of the stainless guns suffer from that weakness. It looks like this gun was handled roughly, or dropped. And there are some deep scratches in it. You can take it back and complain, because that should not be on a new gun. You may work out something with the seller.
OR:
Get some 00 or 000 steel wool, and rub the spots with it. It should help, by blending-in the scratches, but it won't get rid of everything.
And, at Home Depot, you can get this kit, to remove blemishes, it is $6. You are always going to have the problem of scratches, with SS.


----------



## Just1N (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks guys for the quick answers.
I picked up the gun Friday and it sat in his case till this morning when I decided to do its first clean (as research indicated that I should). Upon close examination I saw the scratch marks so I decided to postpone the cleaning and check to see if those are normal. I know, maybe I should have checked this when I picked it up, but I was so excited (first gun) that I did not. 
I will take it back to the dealer and see what they say. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Some years ago, when I had an FFL, I purchased a SS Beretta 92FS from a supplier in CA. When it arrived, I was very disappointed to see a distinguishable scratch on top of the slide.

Initially, I more-or-less just wrote it off as "one of those things". But, after a good night's sleep and having thought about it, I called the supplier the next day and explained to them what was going on.

I was told to return it to them and they would ship out another and personally inspect it prior to shipping. It cost me return shipping to them, but after all was said and done, it was worth it.

In regards to buying from a dealer, you may not find the same level of sympathy as I (FFL) did from a supplier. Bottom line, when buying from a dealer, you *ABSOLUTELY NEED* to inspect it before leaving the premises. Many dealers would tend to think you scratched it while it was in your possession.


----------



## Just1N (Jul 6, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> Some years ago, when I had an FFL, I purchased a SS Beretta 92FS from a supplier in CA. When it arrived, I was very disappointed to see a distinguishable scratch on top of the slide.
> 
> Initially, I more-or-less just wrote it off as "one of those things". But, after a good night's sleep and having thought about it, I called the supplier the next day and explained to them what was going on.
> 
> ...


Here is the update:

The manager claimed that he checked all of the 92fs stock and mine looks the best of all (I figure that is a lie). Needless to say, I am a bit disappointed - both with Beretta and the gun store. The ironic thing is that the rental I shot with (same store) has less scratches than my "new" gun.

Right before I left for the store, I found this one, bottom of the barrel. 








He offered to send the barrel back to Beretta but I would have to wait for another month before I get it back. I decided not to. Yes, this is my first gun purchase. And here I was thinking I had done my homework: took safety class, rented and shot 5 guns, decided to go with the 92FS, read everything I could find about it, watched videos about its cleaning and care, the works...
In my excitement to get the new gun, all I did was pay, fill out the paperwork then go back to the store 3 days latter (mandatory waiting period) to pick up my new gun. I wish I knew about the importance of checking the cosmetics of a new gun. Now I know. Will avoid buying a Beretta unless I examine it for 5 minutes and will make sure that my friends and I avoid that gun store. 
I plan on going to the range with it this week. As I understand, it is ok for a new gun to malfunction as it breaks in, is there anything in particular that I should look out for?
Thanks all for your input


----------



## Just1N (Jul 6, 2015)

CW said:


> Definitely find the cause.
> 
> Check the frame: Is there a burr?
> 
> ...


No burr that I can notice. 
It only sat in its own box


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ah, some character marks. Kidding aside, I'd run the serial number at Beretta's website to get the DOM. If I were to speculate I'd want to think it was a display pistol, I don"t believe it would have come from Beretta scratched. BirchwoodCasey Super blue will get it pretty close to new looking. Read the manual, field strip and lube then fire away. No breakin required on that model. BTW, you'll be getting minor scratches down the road anyway, but on something brand new I understand.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

BigHead said:


> It is common for stainless to scratch, all of the stainless guns suffer from that weakness. It looks like this gun was handled roughly, or dropped. And there are some deep scratches in it. You can take it back and complain, because that should not be on a new gun. You may work out something with the seller.
> OR:
> Get some 00 or 000 steel wool, and rub the spots with it. It should help, by blending-in the scratches, but it won't get rid of everything.
> And, at Home Depot, you can get this kit, to remove blemishes, it is $6. You are always going to have the problem of scratches, with SS.
> ...


That is NOT a stainless Beretta 92 - It is black. PLEASE don't follow this advice. The slide and frame are carbon steel. Do NOT take steel wool to it!!!

As for comments on your gun, I typed 2 long replies to your same post at the Beretta Forum. Hope some of it helps you.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Something I thought of, although new, this pistol has probably been displayed, handled, maybe been to a gun show, and could have easily got bumped and dinged. 
Or some customer [cough-dealer-cough] dis-assembled it and dropped the barrel.

Sounds like you have a good attitude - cavet emptor, and the gun's _character_ has given you wisdom for the future.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Each and every firearm I ever bought from a dealer, was fully inspected by me before I got my wallet out. 

Truth be told, I cannot imagine buying a firearm from a dealer and not giving it a thorough looking over. One thing to consider. Are you sure that it was 100% new, and not factory or armory refurbished? 

Lots of guns are now being sold in that manner.


----------

